# Nebraska Mule Deer Oglala National Grassland



## Hunting18

Well after much research, talking with guys on this site and a few other sites. I believe I will be headed to Oglala National Grassland in Nebraska next year for a Mule deer DIY hunt. We were originally looking for Elk out west but we do not have any supplies yet besides your normal Michigan Whitetail equipment. Since we didn't see it possible to purchase all equipment needed in a year for a DIY elk hunt we decided to go for a mule deer hunt in a little easier terrain. Anyone have any input or thoughts on this area? Do we sound crazy? ( FYI we are still planning on a ELK hunt but it will be a couple years down the road) we are still young (early 20's) so we have lots of time left for an elk hunt hopefully before kids start coming around...


----------



## goodworkstractors

Does Nebraska G&F have annual reports on population, harvest numbers, success rates, etc? Is it an OTC tag? Mulie or whitetail? I'd bet there's antelope in that area. Wonder if you could get a tag for that as well? Shoot, you might even run into some elk depending on the time of year.


----------



## HookedUp

I hunted that area for the pasted 5 years. PM with any questions you have and I'll try to help you out. Are you going for bow or rifle season?


----------



## scott7030

I'm heading to Nebraska in 3 weeks. We hunt the northeast side of the state. Deer hunting is awesome, even on state land. We go during rifle season, the tag is over the counter and good for whitetail or mule deer. in the last 6 years no one in my group has shot a mulie, to many giant whitetails get in the way first. I know farther west in Nebraska is a lot better mule deer country.


----------



## Hunting18

HookedUp said:


> I hunted that area for the pasted 5 years. PM with any questions you have and I'll try to help you out. Are you going for bow or rifle season?





scott7030 said:


> I'm heading to Nebraska in 3 weeks. We hunt the northeast side of the state. Deer hunting is awesome, even on state land. We go during rifle season, the tag is over the counter and good for whitetail or mule deer. in the last 6 years no one in my group has shot a mulie, to many giant whitetails get in the way first. I know farther west in Nebraska is a lot better mule deer country.


Thanks Hooked up, I will definitely be in contact with you soon. I would prefer to go during bow season, but the other two I am going with would like to go rifle at least the first year so I believe it will be a rifle hunt. 

Scott7030 I hear there are some really nice whitetails, I would be going for Mule deer as I can shoot whitetails here in Michigan. But you never know what would happen if a monster whitetail stepped in front of me...


----------



## HookedUp

I love to bow hunt more then anything I haven't gun hunted in many years just kinda lost interest in it. With that being said I would suggest your first year out there with a rifle in your hand not a bow. It's big country to hunt/learn how to hunt it. Learn the land your first year and scout for years to come with a bow. What town are you looking to stay in?


----------



## bucko12pt

We hunt further east from there in NE in both whitetail and Mulie country. My son and friends hunted in that area north of Scottsbluff and they took some great deer there. 

It is CWD country, so you might consider having your deer checked and know and understand the rules about bringing 
the meat back to Michigan. 

Good luck NE has some great trophys.


----------



## scott7030

Here's a whitetail that I shot in northeast Nebraska. Giant 8 point. he scores over 143" almost 7" bases. Hard to let these walk by for a Mulie.


----------



## JeremiahA

scott7030 said:


> I'm heading to Nebraska in 3 weeks. We hunt the northeast side of the state. Deer hunting is awesome, even on state land. We go during rifle season, the tag is over the counter and good for whitetail or mule deer. in the last 6 years no one in my group has shot a mulie, to many giant whitetails get in the way first. I know farther west in Nebraska is a lot better mule deer country.


where in north east nebraska do you go?There’s so little public land here. I just moved here and just need to find somewhere to hunt.


----------

